# Beste Anbieter bei DSL-Flatrate?



## Hattrix (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Anbieter, wo ich eine DSL-Flaterate haben will (egal wie viel download-stream), aber nicht teurer als 25 Euro sein soll.

Nun seh ich Angebote bei verschiedenen Anbietern:

T-Home: 34 Euro DSL-Flate, Telefon 120 Freiminuten
1&1 und Arcor: 34 Euro DSL-Flate, Telefonflate
.....
alles viel zu teuer. Denn für Telefon brauch ich keine Flate. Tele sowieso nie. Kabel Deutschland bietet was für 20 Euro an, nur das kann bei mir nicht eingerichtet werden! 
Von Freenet bin ich abgeneigt, einfach zu viel negative Erfahrung von Freunden erfahren!

Da ich bisher immer bei T-Online war, habe ich mich bei ciao.de über andere Anbieter informiert, wo es viele Kontras aber auch Pros gegenüber T-Online gab.

Nun bin ich unschlüssig, welches Angebot ich nehme. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weitere Hinweise geben!?


----------

